# Neon tetras...fading? Help!



## SillyLilPuppet (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok this is weird and probably something simple, but I've never experienced it before. I have a 10gal set up in my bedroom, with 8 neon tetras (some are fairly small and young) and two corydoras. When my boyfriend and I came home from work today, I went to turn on the tank light and feed them and all of the fish were huddled in one corner together. The corys looked fine but the tetras were all very faded looking, almost to the point of looking more like those xray/glass fish. They were also very sluggish and seemed to be having trouble swimming, and it took a long while before any came out of the corner to eat. 

I keep saying 'were' because now after their light being on for about half an hour, they are suddenly back to their original coloring, and are slightly more active, though most are still huddled in the corner. This is the first time they've shown such an extreme reaction to light/food. Please, someone help explain this and tell me I'm not just going crazy?!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many fish ,especailly tetras will fade when lights go out as a defenseive strategy.Huddling in the corner further emphasizes their fear and defensive strategy.Give them some time after light is turned on before feeding so they can "wake up".


----------



## SillyLilPuppet (Feb 19, 2013)

Huh, really? Guess I never had ones that stayed in a totally dark room before. Good to know they're not sick. Thank you!


----------

